# Sample Library Demos by Lex Du



## LexDu (Apr 14, 2016)

*Who:* In my country, there are a lot of Alexanders. I mean a lot. So Lex is what people call me (no, not Superman's arch-nemesis). I think of myself as a futurist, an idealist and a constant work-in-progress 'till death do me part.

*What:* I had and have the pleasure of collaborating with various sample library developers, such as 8Dio, SampleCraft, Exotic States, Master Sampling, Atom Hub, Lux Nox, Ivy Audio or Clara's Vocals.

*Why: *you love developing sample libraries, I love making music. A match made in heaven.

My style ranges from hybrid-orchestral, post-apocalyptic, electronic-influenced all the way to the softer, dramatic, emotional music. If you have a sample library and want a demo to showcase your instrument(s), and my agenda allows it, it will be my genuine delight to shake hands in the virtual realms and see where the road takes us.

Here is a playlist with what I've been doing on this topic:

">

Stay inspired!


----------



## LexDu (Apr 18, 2016)

Latest addition, "Gigacities" for 8Dio's Blendstrument Hybrid Pulses expansion.


----------

